
Lenticular.js - tilt-controlled images - namzo
http://lenticular.attasi.com/#
======
josteink
From the pictures itself it seems obvious that whoever wrote this suffers from
the infamous valley "if it works on my iPhone, it's standard-
compliant"-syndrome.

Because, you know, it breaks horribly in most stuff I throw at it and performs
horribly bad even on desktop Chrome on a dev-machine.

~~~
patrickaljord
It works great here on both ubuntu (xps 13 laptop) and android (Jelly Bean)
with the latest chrome.

~~~
josteink
Still. iPhone (only) tailored web-development has taken the web back into the
"this site was designed for MSIE" abyss.

Guessing if things posted on HN will work in browsers and OSes I use (non
provided by Apple, for highly ethical reasons) is a daily game of chance.

Is that really what we want? Is that the future we want? Wasn't this what we
all shunned Microsoft for doing?

~~~
jasonkostempski
The difference is that when people build on cutting edge tech that just about
everyone agrees will be standard eventually they help push the advancement of
that technology, when people built for IE only they used tech just about
everyone agreed was horrible, caused vendor lock-in and was a huge security
risk. I think if it works on Chrome, Firefox, IE 10, Windows, Linux, Mac, iOS
and Android, we're pretty clear of vendor lock-in.

------
joshuahhh
As much as I personally enjoy the demo the creator chose for the main page, I
wonder whether said creator could have found a "flo-mo" view of something
captivating for reasons other than "this chick is hot". (There's a really
unpleasant history of the male gaze being squeezed into tech demos -- I don't
think we need to do that anymore.)

~~~
michaelwww
On the contrary, it makes perfect sense given the target audience. I don't
have a problem with hunky males appearing on the covers of romance novels.

~~~
joshuahhh
I think you're trying to say something like "as long as developers are
primarily men, marketing to developers means marketing to men". I see logic in
that. But what you're leaving out is that the lack of women in tech fields is
a serious problem, and it's a problem that is reinforced every time you do
something that assumes a developer must be a man. So, whether or not this kind
of demo is effective, I think it's destructive and irresponsible, in a small
way.

(Besides, I find sex in advertising to be distasteful and kind of insulting. I
expect it on TV, but I'd hope that the small community we have here would be a
bit less base.)

------
thomasxiii
Hey guys, thanks for checking this out. It was a really fun project to build!
There are plenty of bugs to fix and devices to test. If you'd like to help,
shoot me a pull request: <https://github.com/thomasxiii/lenticular.js>.

~~~
Peroni
Doesn't work on Safari on the iPad2 for me.

------
MattBearman
To those saying it isn't working, have you tried waiting? It seems the frames
aren't pre loaded, so for the first few seconds of tilting on my iPhone 4s I
was just getting a black screen with the occasional flicker.

------
lutusp
A repeat post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4612615>

------
cheald
Is this supposed to work on Android devices? It doesn't seem to do anything on
my N7.

~~~
zapdrive
Doesn't work on my Google Nexus either.

~~~
StavrosK
Works fine on mine, in Chrome.

------
optymizer
It's neat at first, but then it becomes very distracting, to the point where
it is difficult to focus on anything else on the page. Perhaps the mouse
movement can be captured only when it enters a bounding box around the image
(+ some padding)?

I'm not sure if I can think of a use case for this, but I am also confident
that someone, somewhere, will make an awesome thing using lenticular.js :)

------
PeterMcCanney
I can see a lot of use for this for product reviews on sales sites. It would
have to default to a static image first though.

Great work.

------
altrego99
Huh... mildly NSFW description in the page.

------
bmunro
This works fine on my Galaxy Nexus. I'm using Chrome.

The only suggestion that I have is to do some smoothing of the values you get
from the accelerometer. The movement can be a bit jerky.

~~~
denysonique
Jerky too on my SGS II

------
navs
Gorgeous. Can't wait to use this on a project.

------
bagosm
Just tried this on my iPhone 3Gs, not working

~~~
paulrademacher
Not working on ipad or Galaxy Nexus either.

~~~
dvhh
Working on galaxy s2 ISW11SC ICS with chrome

opera not working

aurora not working

stock browser not working

------
mobweb
Is this supposed to work on the iPad as well? Only seems to work on my
iPhone... But it's very cool!

------
hamoid
I got a matte display to avoid reflections, but apparently someone found a
workaround...

------
jasonkolb
Interesting... I'm trying to think up an actual use for it now.

------
Aissen
Doesn't work on Firefox for Android.

------
pastaking
What license is this under?

------
pierrend
The idea is nice. It shouldn't tell "things you'll never own" for the
Lamborghini Aventador.

~~~
true_religion
Well it is a 379,700 USD auto... most people aren't going to own it even if
they can afford it.

~~~
quorn3000
If you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm flooded with emotions. Where on earth did you come up with the name?
I'm... a fan.

Also, the idea is very cool. There was a gif site posted here or reddit the
other day that consumed far too much of my time. Similar to this, but this has
to be fun to do while tilting the ipad. (Android version?)

~~~
Semiapies
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenticular_printing>

~~~
drivebyacct2
Ah, a different word than what I was going with :)

~~~
StavrosK
What word were you going with?

~~~
bmunro
I think of lens-shaped objects, particularly lenticular clouds.

Until now I did not know what the name of those moving images were.

(I'm not the original poster)

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, that's what I thought you meant too, but I'm a bit confused about what
amazed you in the name. It's a good name, but I think it doesn't make much
sense in this context, if it weren't for lenticular printing.

